# Sourdough Bread



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Okay I finally figured out the starter recipe and it's perking now. Tomorrow I want to make the bread. My question is you aren't suppose to make the starter in metal container. So can you let t..he dough rise in a stainless steel bowl. Recipes say you can knead in the kitchen aid mixer which has metal dough hooks and bowl. But I can't find anything saying you can let it rise in it. TIA


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

As far as I know, letting the bread rise in a ss mixing bowl will be Ok. Stainless is considered to be a non-reactive container like glass or enamel. Cast iron and aluminum are reactive metals. A plastic container, as long as it food grade, will work OK, too.

Hope this helps, until someone with more baking fine points knowledge comes along and can give you a truly definitive answer.

Lee


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I stir sourdough with a metal spoon. I mix and knead in a stainless steel bowl but I do not let bread rise in metal. You could probably let the dough rise in stainless steel but I prefer glass or ceramic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Stainless steel is fine. It's not like you're going to leave it in there for weeks. I'm doing sourdough and every bit of it is raised in a big stainless steel bowl. I keep my starter in a canning jar in the fridge with a piece of paper toweling over the top.

.....Alan.


----------

